# Small game hunting near Mancelona?



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Hoping to be heading up north over the break between Christmas and New Years. With no snow for sleds and no ice for fishing, we were thinking of doing some small game hunting. I know there is state land south of Mancelon Rd (C-38) around the Antrim/Otsego county lines. Has anyone hunted this and is willing to give me some pointers of where to look? Or if there is somewhere else I should be looking in the area? We're in Lakes of the North.


----------



## YZman (Mar 4, 2004)

I know you've got around 22,000 acres in the Jordan Valley. If there's not much snow you should be able to drive in. I think thats the largest area of state land in that area. 
It's pretty remote around the bridge where three roads intersect at the Jordan river.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

South of Plum Valley Road there are many thousand acres on both sides of 131. I believe near Twins Lake Road west of 131 there is a branch of the Rapid River which always had great cedar swamps for snowshoes and oak ridges for squirrels.

I grew up hunting rabbits daily with my beagle in the christmas tree plantations all around that area. Never once got turned down by any owner, either. They can provide fantastic cover for rabbits.

Good luck! I am jealous. I haven' t hunted there since I moved away.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Seaarkshooter said:


> South of Plum Valley Road there are many thousand acres on both sides of 131. I believe near Twins Lake Road west of 131 there is a branch of the Rapid River which always had great cedar swamps for snowshoes and oak ridges for squirrels.
> 
> I grew up hunting rabbits daily with my beagle in the christmas tree plantations all around that area. Never once got turned down by any owner, either. They can provide fantastic cover for rabbits.
> 
> ...


I also grew up in the area and hunted snowshoes. I coached Nathan. Kind of small world.

To the original poster
The problem is, the snowshoe pops have really dropped. The area around Lakes of the North use to be a very good snowshoe area. Depending on what you are looking for? If its upland, rabbits or Squirrels. You will need to look in different areas for each.

There are a couple of good pine blocks along the Manistee river that hold snows. Not to far from Lakes of the North. It would be just off the entrance to LON to the east. I have done well in the pines off Mancelona rd west of the entrance.

If you need more detailed info just shoot me a PM. I would be happy to help you.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Thanks for the tip! I know those pines near the entrance of LON. I used to hunt deer up there. Well it was more like camping in the late fall... We're open for whatever we get the opportunity to go after. Need something to fill the time since no ice and no snow.


----------

